# Krispy Kreme



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 10, 2008)

[video=youtube;56Fkaqcd9SA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56Fkaqcd9SA[/video]

[video=youtube;zwDxX3_Bu2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwDxX3_Bu2g[/video]


----------



## raekwon (May 10, 2008)




----------



## staythecourse (May 10, 2008)

Dang, Andrew. Come on. I haven't had lunch yet today!


----------



## Richard King (May 10, 2008)

Thank you Andrew! 

FINALLY
someone has addressed a vital issue in MY life.

I have such a weakness for Krispy Kremes I should get certification from our local police force.

I once started toward the house with a dozen fresh Krispy Kremes and got home with three left.
It was then that I realized maybe coke heads really and truly can't stop 
though they know they should.

And since you can't walk in the house with a big box that has only three Krispy Kremes I left then out in my truck and returned to them under the cover of night. 
When I was done no evidence remained.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 10, 2008)

One of the sweet pleasures in life, indeed.


----------



## Ivan (May 10, 2008)

At the Beloit Wal-Mart, where I work, the managers are currently participating in a Biggest Loser's contest (alright, no jokes here, we're attempting to lose weight!!). I'm probably at about at a six pound loss at this junction (after about eleven days). The good thing is that we are basing it on percentage basis and I'm the lightest member of the group, yet I've lost at least as much as anyone else in total pounds, maybe probably more. 

The subject of Krispy Kremes is quite disconcerting. I may have to break down and have a carrot!


----------



## JBaldwin (May 10, 2008)

All that sugar!!! Yet another reason for me to run in the opposite direction.


----------



## Grymir (May 11, 2008)

Mmmm Doughnuts!!! Ah, the sweet taste of Krispy Kreme. They will be in heaven too!


----------

